# Show us your best flare!



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

The rules of this contest are simple. Flare your fish and get a good picture of it! The rules of the contest are as follows.



All entries must be in by the 04 July.
You can submit as many entries as you would like, but only the last one will be considered for the result.
*This is an unofficial contest not being run by forum staff*. I am the sole judge of which entry is the best, but popular opinion will be considered, *so votes are encouraged!*
Victors will be ranked 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. There are no prizes, but you will have the knowledge that your fishy flares the best!
 
A flare is herein defined as an active threat/intimidation or mating display by one or more bettas.
You may trigger the flare by placing a mirror in front of your betta. Flares may be directed at betta fish on opposite sides of a transparent or translucent barrier. Flares may also be mating displays directed at a female betta.
Entries where two unseparated male bettas are displaying at one another will not be considered for entry, as physically placing two male bettas in the same tank is irresponsible and detrimental to the fish's health.

The gill flap does not need to be deployed in order for the flare to be considered valid, but it must be apparent that the fish is displaying plumage or otherwise attempting to make itself look more impressive.
*The more impressive the fish, the better chance your fish will have of being selected the victor!*
 
This is not a requirement, but please try to caption your photo, and *include fish names* so that the forum will know who the competitor is! 
*Have fun with it!*
Try to make your fish puff up at inanimate objects, colorful toys, or anything that isn't another betta fish.
Make it as fun for your fish as possible if you can.
"Happenstance" entries will be considered just as much as staged ones, but again the impressiveness of the display and the entertainment value of the resulting picture are the primary considerations for drawing a victor!
 


That's really all their is to it. Again, have fun with it! I'm looking forward to your entries. To guide you, here's an entry of mine. Since I'm the OP and the proctor of this contest, my own picture will not be considered for the competition. This is just motivation!



> *Professor X and Magneto take their mutant war to the next level.
> *​


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

wow my fish flares my pinkie but not my other fingers not even my other pinkie


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This was my mighty betta/frilled dinosaur, Jaws


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

hmmm....cute is he pink?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

brian c said:


> hmmm....cute is he pink?


He was actually a regular blue betta, the light made him look pink


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

oh...cool


----------



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

xShainax said:


> This was my mighty betta/frilled dinosaur, Jaws


Awww. Was Jaws one of the ones you lost? Cute little guy, he is!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

tntristan12 said:


> Awww. Was Jaws one of the ones you lost? Cute little guy, he is!


I got him in October of 2012, he was my first rescue. My cat pushed his tank off of the headboard/shelf of my bed onto the floor. a few weeks after I got him and I didn't find him in time. He hated having his picture taken. He was a very very grumpy guy


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

aww poor fish and bad kitty


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

This was one of my most aggressive Betta's flaring! He had swim bladder disorder. :-( He wasn't flaring his gills as much as flaring his fins.


----------



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, CrazedHoosier. That's a beautiful fish you got there. Love the plumage!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are both stunning. I'll have to post a pic when it's not 12:45 am


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

My best flare photo of one of my boys. I take many flare photos but this one is my all time favorite. The photo was taken in February 2014. 

This is my halfmoon marbled boy, Montego. He flares at fingers, cameras, cell phones, pens/pencils/markers, cords, bugs, dust.....lol he flares at everything which makes it easy for me to get a flare photo. 
*
>>Use the TOP photo for the contest. Other photos are just examples of my flare photography of Montego.<<*










Other pictures of Montego Flaring.


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

*My boys*

This proved to be MUCH more challenging than I had expected lol. Here is "Fish" 
My sons HalfMoon!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

*Rocco*

And here is Rocco!! Showing the mirror whos boss! Lol


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

taquitos said:


>




WOW!!!!!! Thats a STUNNING Betta!!!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

taquitos... _wow._


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's my favorite flare of one of my boys. =)


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

All stunning


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

My 1st 2 betta fishes...
Nightblue (red and blue) and DoubleDubby (white and purple)
SIP







(gonna post Nightblue brb lol)


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Nightblue.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

My HM male. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Unnamed new boy directly challenging me when I approach his tank. Nips me when I touch his floater plants. -_-"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful fish everyone! They all look pretty darn fantastic! :-D

Rembrandt! My beautiful 2 year old HM Mustard Gas boy! I love his orange gill plates and blue lips!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Better be careful , he is very menacing ! :bluelaugh:


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow!!! Rembrandt is AMAZING!!!! All these other Bettas are stunning as well!! Sooo many good looking Bettas!!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lilnaugrim's Rembrandt will always be my most favorite betta on bettafish.com  because of him I've been on the hunt for a good looking mustard gas for awhile now


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Hows THIS for a mustard PonyJumper??


----------



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

taquitos said:


>


Beautiful betta! Which photo would you like me to use for the contest?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

CNDBETTAS said:


> Hows THIS for a mustard PonyJumper??


Stop tempting me!! I already have a fire hazard in my room because of too many fish tanks lol :lol:


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol. Sorry to hijack the thread!! Just so many Beauties!! Pony jumper, I knew you would get a kick outta that boy!!!!! Ill stop tempting you LOL! Just thought id try to sneak another Betta into your collection. LOL


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread! Rembrandt makes me absolutely swoon with his flaring turquoise and gold. <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Pony!!! He's my first boy to actually live (and is STILL living!) so he's my special baby!

CND, that's actually not a true mustard, he's close but not quite! The definition of a Mustard Gas is: Dark body (blue or black) with yellow fins and a blue/black outlining band. Remmy used to be a true MG but then he grew up and his colors bled so he's not as defined as I'd like him to be but he's still my darling!


----------



## CNDBETTAS (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow!! Thanks Lilnaugrim!! Your knowledge of Bettas and their tail/color type is AMAZING! I hope one day I learn HALF as much as you have! I know who I am asking if I ever have a question tho LOL!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, thanks CND! Just keep on asking questions and doing reserach and you'll surprise yourself one day when you look back and realize how much you've learned! I certainly have in a year and a half!


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

One of my boys Leo


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Other boy Navy


----------



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

The contest is now officially closed for entries! I've been looking over the pictures, and determining my top three favorites. Results are coming soon


----------



## tntristan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you all, for posting in this competition! I know I'm a few days late, because the fourth of July weekend got the best of me. If anything this gave people an extra couple of days to submit. Anyway, before I get to my top three spots, here's a couple of "honorable mentions" that I felt deserved being noted!



Tree said:


> Here's my favorite flare of one of my boys. =)


I love the coloration on this fish. Beautiful photo, and the plants in the background really bring out the contrast.



Jonthefish said:


> Better be careful , he is very menacing ! :bluelaugh:


This perhaps isn't the most glamorous photo, but I love the spirit on display here. The betta is cute, and certainly thinks it's 100x its actual size. The text at the top gave me a chuckle. I totally imagine your fish thinks it's the top dog!

AND NOW TO THE FINALISTS!



PonyJumper101 said:


> My best flare photo of one of my boys. I take many flare photos but this one is my all time favorite. The photo was taken in February 2014.
> 
> This is my halfmoon marbled boy, Montego. He flares at fingers, cameras, cell phones, pens/pencils/markers, cords, bugs, dust.....lol he flares at everything which makes it easy for me to get a flare photo.
> *
> >>Use the TOP photo for the contest. Other photos are just examples of my flare photography of Montego.<<*


Taking the third place in this competition, but by no means for lack of beauty is this wonderful fishy here, who is proudly displaying his stuff for all to see. What I was most struck by was the clear gill-cover and the red, white, and black coloration. This fish almost looks like a tiny koi bred with a betta fish.

Congratulations PonyJumper, on clinching the third place prize. 



taquitos said:


>


This betta picture easily clinches second place. It was actually a very close tie between this and my first choice, because I'm just such a big fan of the crown-tail, and the colors on this fish are so beautiful. I'm a huge fan of the white base with red spots, and the black-blue beard. Great fish, great picture.

Second place! 



lilnaugrim said:


> Beautiful fish everyone! They all look pretty darn fantastic! :grin:
> 
> Rembrandt! My beautiful 2 year old HM Mustard Gas boy! I love his orange gill plates and blue lips!


This one was quite easily my number one pick (would have been easier but the other fish were so beautiful it was hard to choose). Not because the other photos were bad by any means, but the coloration and plumage on this beautiful betta is just so impressive! If I was another male Betta I'd be scurrying for the nearest hiding place in no time.

So congratulations lilnaugrim, for making first place in the "Show Us Your Best Flare" competition! Enjoy your bragging rights.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, I quite enjoyed your commentary! Thank you so much and Remmy thanks you all too! We've all got beautiful fish for sure!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Archy


----------



## KlutzyGal (Mar 31, 2014)

I know the contest is over, but just had to share this pic of Zephyr flaring! It's the first good flare shot of any of my boys I've ever gotten. This was him flaring up at my finger, lol.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay ! Congrats to the winners !! And lol to the honorable mention . I love that pic of him so much xD my little dorky fishie .


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats to all the contestants! You all have beautiful fish. Montego would like to thank you for the third place finish


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow congrats to the winners! *lilnaugrim* your betta has got to be the most beautiful MG I have ever seen. <3 ever time I see that photo I still envy his beauty. 

There were a lot of great bettas in this contest. Thanks for the complement with my photo.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Tree!

Klutzy, that flare is beautiful! I love the solid red of his beard!!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Just checked this thread awe yay Jackson came second  Thank you


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Just for fun. My twizler.


----------

